# Instruments



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you play instruments? If so, which? I play piano. :3


----------



## Zeph (Mar 16, 2011)

Pan flute. It's beautiful <3


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 16, 2011)

I really wish I could play instruments, it seems like other people have fun when they do but I just can't :(
One of my friends says that I'm just too lazy and that everyone can play music they just don't try hard enough. Which is annoying because I really can't. I did a year of harp lessons and I can sometimes pick up individual songs on piano but I'm never actually good at it.

I think I'm just really bad at thinking about where all of my fingers are supposed to be all of the time.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 16, 2011)

I've played the clarinet since I was 12. I'm not particularly good at it (need to goddamn practice far more than I do now), but there's something inexplicable and oddly enjoyable about playing music that I don't find in other stuff.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive played since I was 5


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 16, 2011)

I played piano from when I was in kindergarten to around 6th grade. I've played clarinet ever since I was about 10 :)


----------



## TANMAC43 (Mar 16, 2011)

Piano, drums, and starting to learn guitar.


----------



## ... (Mar 16, 2011)

I can play any string, key, or percussion instrument you lay in front of me. But mostly I play the keyboard and I've got plenty of electronic music already made and published online. (In my signature)


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 16, 2011)

I can play absolutely nothing. I sort of wanted to learn something when I was little, but the lessons/instruments were expensive. I've considered teaching myself something, but I don't have the faintest clue how music even works, and I have better ways to waste hours on end in the name of art X3


----------



## Superbird (Mar 16, 2011)

Piano since my sixth birthday and Clarinet since sixth grade.


----------



## Glace (Mar 16, 2011)

C'mon, where's the saxophone love? I can play Grade 4 Alto Sax music any day ;)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 16, 2011)

I can play roughly two-thirds of 'Oh When the Saints Go Marching In' on the harmonica. That's all.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 16, 2011)

Guitarist in a band here. The band thing sounds cooler than it is, though.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 16, 2011)

Trumpet since I was ten. I also took piano lessons for about a month (before quitting because I wasn't having much fun at the time) when I was around five and have been teaching myself one-handed tunes ever since.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Mar 16, 2011)

Piano for 9 years though haven't been very active with it recently, clarinet for 5 years, guitar for a while but I really haven't been diligent and still suck at it.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 16, 2011)

Violin for...a year-ish? I kinda stopped taking lessons, though. It's beautiful, I love violins~


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 16, 2011)

As I'm certain I've mentioned before (didn't we used to have another thread like this?) I play Bari sax, for about three years now. I would, however, like to learn Bass Clarinet on the side.

Note: not saying Bass clarinet > Bari sax in my mind, I just love the sound of a Bc.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Mar 16, 2011)

Bass guitarist, both casually and band-wise. I've been playing for well over a year now, but I'm still not all that great at it. Good enough, though. :3

Also a couple songs on piano.


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 17, 2011)

I play the radio.


----------



## Furiianda (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't been keeping up with them lately, but I did play clarinet (for... uhm... 8-9 years), bassoon (for 5 years) and bass clarinet (for 2 or 3). 
Low woodwinds are, like, amazing! And... awkward. I had height problems with the bass clarinet (I was usually playing one that was extended down to C, rather than the normal Eb) but yeah they are PRETTY BADASS.



Rasrap Smurf said:


> One of my friends says that I'm just too lazy and that everyone can play music they just don't try hard enough. Which is annoying because I really can't. I did a year of harp lessons and I can sometimes pick up individual songs on piano but I'm never actually good at it.


That's pretty good (picking up songs on piano)! And, well, the harp is a complicated instrument, I think. And an awesome one, but. Point is you'd probably have had to "try harder" for a few more years before you were satisfied enough that you sounded decent. 
It's a bit harsh for your friend to call you lazy, it just takes a long time to get used to it. Many people (including me) started so early they probably don't even remember struggling to understand music...
EDIT: Er, not meaning that last phrase to sound offensive -- just thinking of Dannichu. (:


----------



## Lili (Mar 17, 2011)

Piano, then I plan on going to the harp, and then cello.  Classical instruments are the greatest.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 17, 2011)

Piano, for nine-ish years. I'm auditioning to enter the Winthrop School of Music on the 26th.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 17, 2011)

Been playing acoustic guitar for less than a year. Still not very good.

Other than that, I play the i-Pod.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 17, 2011)

Furiianda said:


> That's pretty good (picking up songs on piano)! And, well, the harp is a complicated instrument, I think. And an awesome one, but. Point is you'd probably have had to "try harder" for a few more years before you were satisfied enough that you sounded decent. :


By "picking up" I mean "knowing which area of the keyboard the notes are" and by "songs" I mean five-note jingles.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 17, 2011)

I can play a small, children's keyboard that says all the notes on it for you. And can only play "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" on it. Otherwise...



Dannichu said:


> I can play absolutely nothing. I sort of wanted to learn something when I was little, but the lessons/instruments were expensive. I've considered teaching myself something, but I don't have the faintest clue how music even works, and I have better ways to waste hours on end in the name of art X3


That. Kinda wish I could, but I get the feeling that it would really confuse me with all that note-learning stuff. I accidentally took a choir class once and they tried to teach me musical notes... and it went waaaay over my head. Guess I'm not really designed for that sorta stuff.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 17, 2011)

Piano since for... six years already? Wow. It sure doesn't sound like it, though.


----------



## ... (Mar 17, 2011)

Playing piano (Or any instrument, though with the more strings it has, it's herder to do) by ear is a valuable skill, and much easier than learning notes and the staff, if you're not musically inclined that way.


----------



## Minish (Mar 17, 2011)

Learning to play guitar. At current I am awful. I'm learning music notation alongside it, which is apparently a terrible way to learn, but it's really not stopping me.

When I was younger I began learning the piano! But then we moved and I couldn't use my granny's one any more. :c


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 17, 2011)

I can play precisely... none! I AM REALLY TALENTED GUYS 

Just kidding, I can't keep a beat to save myself. I just get mixed up because I have absolutely no co-ordination at all. It's a wonder I can even tie my shoes sometimes.


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 17, 2011)

Played the clarinet when I was little; I never found it very interesting, so I eventually quit, and now I've forgotten how to play it.

I've taught myself some piano, drums and accordion, but I'm not particularly good at any of them.


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 17, 2011)

We have to learn piano/keyboard as part of our curriculum, so I'm okay-ish at that, and I've taken up guitar, which I still suck at.


----------



## NismoZ (Mar 17, 2011)

I play the drums, although I haven't practiced much recently. My dad plays the drums, as well.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 17, 2011)

I used to play the piano, but I find it really difficult to read notation so I don't anymore.


----------



## Adriane (Mar 17, 2011)

Cirrus said:


> Learning to play guitar. At current I am awful. I'm learning music notation alongside it, which is apparently a terrible way to learn, but it's really not stopping me.
> 
> When I was younger I began learning the piano! But then we moved and I couldn't use my granny's one any more. :c


Eh? I find that learning standard musical notation is just as important as tablature for guitar. 

At any rate, my main instrument is flute. I'm also proficient to some degree or another on piano, saxophone, and clarinet. I know a fair few guitar chords.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 18, 2011)

Tuba since 15 and Trombone since 12


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm a multipercussionist; I can play mallets, drums, and I'm trying to teach myself piano...not sure how successful that will be.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been playing the cello for five years and the flute for three years. Both at the same time. hehe.


----------



## H-land (Mar 20, 2011)

Mad MOAI said:


> I've been playing the cello for five years and the flute for three years. Both at the same time. hehe.


If it is as you claim, then I am quite impressed
Because what you've said would appear to suggest
That while one hand plays cello and holds up your bow,
The other plays flute, so you're your own duo!

But all joking aside, I've played a song or two.
Though my Euphonium days mostly stopped with High School.
I have learned recorder (though I've all but forgot),
And I'm trying piano (though good, I am not).
I'm more of a singer, when it's all said and done.
Though I don't do it often, it can be quite fun.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Mar 20, 2011)

Piano since I was... four, I think, so eleven years of playing it. Doing my DipABRSM in December.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 20, 2011)

Vixie ♥;475505 said:
			
		

> Eh? I find that learning standard musical notation is just as important as tablature for guitar.
> 
> At any rate, my main instrument is flute. I'm also proficient to some degree or another on piano, saxophone, and clarinet. I know a fair few guitar chords.


I've never found much use for notation.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Mar 20, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> I've never found much use for notation.


ignoring the fact that the greatest composers of all time didn't write in tab


----------



## ... (Mar 20, 2011)

Playing by ear, I say. Unless you're utterly tone deaf, in which case you shouldn't look into being a musician, it's foolproof.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 20, 2011)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> ignoring the fact that the greatest composers of all time didn't write in tab


Doesn't matter. Tablature is a form of notation. As long as there is a comprehensible way of reading musical pieces, it doesn't matter. I think tabs work more instinctively as a guitarist because for me that means I can see where I have to place my fingers. This isn't visible from normal musical notation


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 20, 2011)

Piano from age 6 until I was 9, starting on guitar this year.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 21, 2011)

I play my voice, if that counts.  I've been in choir for three years, and plan on being in choir for the rest of high-school.


----------



## Adriane (Mar 21, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Doesn't matter. Tablature is a form of notation. As long as there is a comprehensible way of reading musical pieces, it doesn't matter. I think tabs work more instinctively as a guitarist because for me that means I can see where I have to place my fingers. *This isn't visible from normal musical notation*


Actually, it is... You just haven't learnt it that way.


----------



## Furiianda (Mar 21, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> I've never found much use for notation.


Well first of all, what Lorem Ipsum and Flüttershy said. (Though something being in use for a long time doesn't seem the best reason, at least in this case I believe musical notation has a good number of reasons to be used over tableature... however you spell it, and being more widely used is one of them?) If you practised with notation, then you'd see the note and know the fingerings for it instantly. It can take a while of course, but it seems a better habit to get into than tabs.
Second, how is a non-guitar player supposed to read tabs? A notation system that only really works for one instrument is kinda silly.
And third, tabs seem to take up a whole lot more space than normal musical notes. Even compressed to squares (as I've seen them in some music books I have) you might be able to fit a similar number of notes into the same space on a page, but I don't see how you'd also fit things like timing, embellishments, those sorts of things that come on regular musical notes.

So what's the point of tabs? They seem so _inconvenient_ in comparison... are they really that much easier to read and get the hang of? They seem huge and complicated to me, if I was taking up guitar I'd probably spend like... 5-10 seconds at least reading the fingering for each note. (Not that I know a lot about tabs, I compare it to posting a whole bunch of fingering charts in a row)

And then there's the whole thing about alternate fingerings, I mean, "where you _have to_ place your fingers"?... uh, I think I'll just stop myself before this gets too ridiculous. (:


----------



## Espeon (Mar 21, 2011)

Flüttershy ♥;476556 said:
			
		

> Actually, it is... You just haven't learnt it that way.


I've been playing the violin for around 10 to 11 years now and from reading notes and certain series of notes on the treble stave I know exactly where my fingers should be going automatically, which note corresponds to which position and so forth. I don't really think I could use tab on any instrument. The regular stave does the same job much better, I feel.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 21, 2011)

My voice, if that counts, and a little on the piano (I still remember the SMB2 (USA) overworld and the Zelda theme)


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 21, 2011)

Flüttershy ♥;476556 said:
			
		

> Actually, it is... You just haven't learnt it that way.


I've learned to read notation and when I used it extensively I didn't pick up on fingering patterns. I find tabs much more useful.


----------



## Blazie (Mar 23, 2011)

I played piano from kindergarten to grade five, then dropped it because I hated practicing. I can read music and find the notes and play pretty well...ish. It takes me hours and hours to get my fingers to be able to play the notes on the page, but I can do it!

I've played flute since sixth grade but I don't think I'm going to do concert band next year because I don't like it enough to put the effort in when I move up into the senior band. Maybe I'll find some music and play it at home. I like to think of my voice as my main instrument. Singing is fun. :D


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 24, 2011)

I always find regular notation with non-obvious fingerings marked waaaaaay more useful for guitar.  Most of the time I can tell where to put my fingers without being told, and tabs don't convey timing or dynamics or phrasing or anything.  Granted, I've got forever of piano making staves feel normal.  But seriously, tabs give me very little idea of what the music I'm playing is supposed to be—I'd rather see fingerings marked on the music than be given instructions on where to mechanically put my fingers.

Iiiii really should get back to the piano.  And the guitar.  But mostly the piano because I find it more fun.


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 26, 2011)

Alto saxophone! For only... 4 years? It seems longer. But i kinda want to swith to Tenor to try it out, but I'm pretty sure my director wouldn't let me. And I'm really hoping that I get a solo in next year's marching show since I'd only have to fight one person for it.

I also can play a couple notes on my brother's clarinet and i really want to learn flute and piano...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 26, 2011)

saxophonebird said:


> Alto saxophone!


Really? I would have guessed Trumpet[/stupid joke]


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 26, 2011)

Chief Zackrai said:


> Really? I would have guessed Trumpet[/stupid joke]


I lol'd.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 26, 2011)

I play clarinet, flute, guitar, bass, and drums.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been playing viola since I was... 9, I think (maybe 8), and flute for three years shorter than that. I also sing a whole bunch when I'm bored, and I wish I could play about 6 other instruments. xD
Also, a quick question: in the credits for an album that I like to listen to, it says that there's a soprano saxophone in a certain song, and it sounds really cool... I asked some people in the band at my school, but they said there's no such thing as a soprano saxophone. I just wanted to know if that was true.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 30, 2011)

Those people are lying. It's like a saxaphone + clarinet.


----------



## eagleDriver (Mar 30, 2011)

I play the trombone for 4 years. Jesus clown sodomizing christ.

I'm also in a jazz band

because my school's classical department sucks.


----------



## Adriane (Mar 30, 2011)

Darksong said:


> Also, a quick question: in the credits for an album that I like to listen to, it says that there's a soprano saxophone in a certain song, and it sounds really cool... I asked some people in the band at my school, but they said there's* no such thing as a soprano saxophone*. I just wanted to know if that was true.


What. Soprano is just the next sax higher up than alto. And sopranino is higher than soprano.


----------



## eagleDriver (Mar 31, 2011)

This is why nobody likes sax players


----------



## Adriane (Apr 1, 2011)

eagleDriver said:


> This is why nobody likes sax players


?_?


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey, I think saxophones are pretty cool. I don't know anyone in person who plays any saxophones, though.

I play the piano, the cello, and the erhu. Last one is a Chinese instrument with two strings. Here's what it looks like!






I also can play the xylophone pretty well. How wonderful.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 1, 2011)

My brother plays the sax! He stopped taking lessons so he could learn other instruments instead but he learned sax for several years so he's pretty good. :D I find it to be one of the awesomest instruments ever, yes. (I might have influenced him into playing it... maybe.)


----------



## H-land (Apr 1, 2011)

eagleDriver said:


> This is why nobody likes sax players


Your statement is lacking in verisimilitude,
To the point where it looks malicious and rude.
Could you offer a citation, my good man?
Offer just one example of saxes shunned in band?
Because in my experiences, saxes were all right
And all of the saxophonists were quite well liked.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 1, 2011)

I think with that kind of response, his point stands, you know.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 1, 2011)

Vocalization is absolutely wonderful to practice, though my ear-bleeding recitations may be a tad extensively horrid. 

Physical instruments, you say? I suppose I may be grouped in with the creations of Adolphe Sax whom are currently driven into a small corner. I am predicting many pianists and drum players to in fact be the two musicians in the completely forgotten Accumula Town.


----------



## eagleDriver (Apr 2, 2011)

Zecora said:


> Your statement is lacking in verisimilitude,
> To the point where it looks malicious and rude.
> Could you offer a citation, my good man?
> Offer just one example of saxes shunned in band?
> ...


Hey you know I can read a thesaurus too in order to make myself look astute.

See? I just did it!

On that note I present you:







_Negrek infracted this post for rudeness._


----------



## Phantom (Apr 2, 2011)

^Except when the "joke" isn't funny.


If something is a joke you put lol or just joking on the post. Or something that doesn't make it sound like direct flaming.


Anywho, Saxes are awesome. Back in high school we had this teacher who was a really famous player apparently.


----------



## eagleDriver (Apr 2, 2011)

: )

_Negrek infracted this post as spam._

fakedit: you guys are a bunch of Obama loving communists, lol.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 2, 2011)

Of course we are.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 2, 2011)

eagleDriver said:


> Hey you know I can read a thesaurus too in order to make myself look astute.
> 
> See? I just did it!
> 
> ...


You've just made yourself seem exponentially more troll-like.

Anyway, I'm a multipercussionist. I can play drums (including drum set, and I'm...somewhat good at it), mallets, and most other auxiliary percussion. I really want to learn how to play piano too, and probably some other stuff eventually.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 3, 2011)

Teehee, I am going to be buying a new guitar soon. So excited. I was thinking Les Paul... is that too, er, unoriginal?


----------



## Adriane (Apr 3, 2011)

Comma Police said:


> Anyway, I'm a multipercussionist. I can play drums (including drum set, and I'm...somewhat good at it), mallets, and most other auxiliary percussion. I really want to learn how to play piano too, and probably some other stuff eventually.


So... you're a percussionist :v Percussionists never restrict themselves to a single thing.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 4, 2011)

Phantom said:


> Teehee, I am going to be buying a new guitar soon. So excited. I was thinking Les Paul... is that too, er, unoriginal?


That depends. Does it suit your sound? Go for it.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm graduating from my first piano book. The music school I go to uses the Suzuki method, which makes you practice along with a CD. You don't graduate from the first book until you're in the second book.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 5, 2011)

I played the piano for about four years when I was much younger.  I stopped taking lessons before coming to Middle School as I thought the piano plus band instrument would be too much.  I'm still able to teach myself a few tunes if I practice enough in my free time.  I play the alto sax in the school band, but I really should practice more.  I usually don't because I find the music much to easy, but the pace is picking up a bit.  After I discovered that I could play two instruments I took up the classical guitar, which I've played for about a year and a half now.  I find it much more enjoyable than piano and much more educational than learning something like the electric guitar.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 5, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> That depends. Does it suit your sound? Go for it.


Well I'm think looking for something more clean sounding, I'm not sure.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 5, 2011)

Go to a big guitar store, try out the sound of the Les Paul, and compare it with, say a Stratocaster.

Personally I own an Ibanez guitar.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 5, 2011)

^ Never was sure on Fenders. 


Right now I've got a Schecter Diamond Series, a Washburn Lyon Idol, some piece of crap First Act that was my first guitar, and a Washburn Lyon Acoustic. I'm debating on another acoustic. Guitar Center is having some big sale soon I hear so I might check that out. 

That or I was thinking a Schecter Omen 6, or Hellraiser. I like the Schecter.


----------



## Cockatoo777 (Apr 5, 2011)

Recorder n piano


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 5, 2011)

Fluttershy ♥;480729 said:
			
		

> So... you're a percussionist :v Percussionists never restrict themselves to a single thing.


Well...yeah...(See sometimes I don't think obvious things through and end up saying things weird.)

But yes, put simply I am a percussionist.


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been playing the violin for three years now. Still have no idea if I'm any good.


----------

